# Starting a new business venture in UAE



## namshi5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking to connect with individuals who are currently doing business in the Free Zone dealing with automobile accessories and parts.
I plan to import the goods to Freezone and re-export them.

Need advice from people from a similar business background.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Huge markets in this already... Mostly cheap China crap that I would never install on any car.


----------



## namshi5 (Feb 12, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> Huge markets in this already... Mostly cheap China crap that I would never install on any car.


hmmmm, is there a market for Kit Cars in UAE?


----------



## haris77 (Feb 8, 2012)

hi,can anyone tell me where is the best place in dubai to set a burger joint?(delivery-dine in-take away)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Research is the best way forward.. go out and see what the market needs.
Asking people to tell you the best place for this and that and relying on their answers is not really the basis to start a business


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Honestly appears better research then a good deal of people who are starting businesses in dubai 

If you follow the dubai way, then you will find other burger joints, and put up shop right beside them.


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

Dubai Mall has huge footfall. So, I say, try there.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

namshi5 said:


> hmmmm, is there a market for Kit Cars in UAE?


Kit cars would be very difficult here in Dubai due to strict modification/inspection laws.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Research is the best way forward.. go out and see what the market needs.
> Asking people to tell you the best place for this and that and relying on their answers is not really the basis to start a business


Does seem an odd approach, to see what some random folks on a forum think. I think a good place for a burger joint would be downstairs from my apartment. There is one there but I am not so fond of it, and the others are a bit of a walk when I am lazy


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you follow the dubai way, then you will find other burger joints, and put up shop right beside them.


Actually... find a *good and crowded* burger joint, and put up shop right beside them with a similar sounding name.

Guaranty to catch lots of overflow and one-off customers...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

ccr said:


> Actually... find a *good and crowded* burger joint, and put up shop right beside them with a similar sounding name.
> 
> Guaranty to catch lots of overflow and one-off customers...


..... Then be ready to quarrel between you & the other burger joint !


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

...


----------



## namshi5 (Feb 12, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> Kit cars would be very difficult here in Dubai due to strict modification/inspection laws.


Oh,didnt know about that..thanks fr the info


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

namshi5 said:


> Oh,didnt know about that..thanks fr the info



It would probably be wise to do on the ground due diligence prior to starting a business in the UAE. If you don't want to invest in the due diligence, you can just give me your money and save your time.

-md000/Mike


----------

